# Presentation is Everything



## Boris (Jul 21, 2014)

Would you go in this basement? I wouldn't.
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/4580851001.html


----------



## Greg M (Jul 21, 2014)

I dunno, the plastic sheet isn't on the floor.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 21, 2014)

*Meanwhile... upstairs*

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/atq/4577046361.html


----------



## John (Jul 22, 2014)

and out side
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/4571050483.html


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2014)

*Hey Dave....*



Dave Marko said:


> Would you go in this basement? I wouldn't.
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/4580851001.html
> View attachment 161205




Maybe my eyes are deceiving me but that looks like the chalk line of a body on the floor there.:eek:


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2014)

I think Dave's truck hood or his oil stained cardboard is more desirable.


----------



## stoney (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been in a lot worse places for a real good bike. Under houses actually falling down for a 1952 Red Phantom, 4 th floor inner city apartment for a loaded 1937/38 boy's Colmubia dash board bike complete and original, real nice. The 38 in my back pocket was also loaded. When they know you are coming with cash, better safe then sorry. They may not even have a bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 22, 2014)

stoney said:


> I've been in a lot worse places for a real good bike....




Ditto! Worst place so far for me was in a dangerously dilapidated 1800's warehouse in Duluth, MN- the upstairs had boarded up windows, no electricity and missing floorboards (bad combo), with no heat in the middle of winter, and  the basement was partially flooded, no windows, dank and dark again with no electricity. And I think it was haunted down there!! Nick stuck it out and bought a few bikes- I was outta there!!

Darcie


----------



## airflo11 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> Ditto! Worst place so far for me was in a dangerously dilapidated 1800's warehouse in Duluth, MN- the upstairs had boarded up windows, no electricity and missing floorboards (bad combo), with no heat in the middle of winter, and  the basement was partially flooded, no windows, dank and dark again with no electricity. And I think it was haunted down there!! Nick stuck it out and bought a few bikes- I was outta there!!
> 
> Darcie




Jeff's old place !


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 22, 2014)

airflo11 said:


> Jeff's old place !




You've been there!! The other warehouse basement was just as bad, the bikes were rotting form the dank wet basement...sad.

Darcie


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 22, 2014)

My in-laws basement stored a couple bikes... and a large Black Widow next to the light switch. It scared the hell out of me when I flipped the switch and noticed it next to my hand. I used half a can of hornet killer on that thing.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'd risk my life for that "special bike" for my collection!


----------



## John (Jul 24, 2014)

They also have this ad

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/wan/4572186547.html


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2014)

John said:


> They also have this ad
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/wan/4572186547.html




...he trusts other peoples meat? wow... that's TRUST!


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jul 24, 2014)

If there is a guitar and a banjo, I'm outta there!


----------



## TammyN (Jul 24, 2014)

John said:


> They also have this ad
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/wan/4572186547.html




Makes me wanna drive to Portland and buy the bike so he can buy his mother some groceries.


----------



## Madness7 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just let him go down the steps first.


----------



## Boris (Jul 29, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> Just let him go down the steps first.




Get him before he gets me? Good idea!


----------



## Madness7 (Jul 29, 2014)

Exactly.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure that isn't your ad Dave? Sounds like you live a bit further from town than I imagined....


----------



## vincev (Jul 29, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Sure that isn't your ad Dave? Sounds like you live a bit further from town than I imagined....




Dave I didnt know your mother is 91. Please take her to Burger King or something.Are all the worlds creeps in Portland??


----------



## Boris (Jul 29, 2014)

vincev said:


> Are all the worlds creeps in Portland??




Not quite.


----------



## vincev (Jul 29, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Not quite.




O.K.,one in Canada.


----------



## Greg M (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I'm insulted; there's at least two


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2014)

Greg M said:


> I think I'm insulted; there's at least two





I think O.R. is one, who's the other?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's another nice pic, apparently  its really hard to see what your taking a picture of with these damn modern devices.  http://nh.craigslist.org/bik/4536421228.html


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 3, 2014)

*I like portland*

But this poop is just a little too odd


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 3, 2014)

*what's the motto*

Keep portland weird


----------

